# PLEASE DELETE



## tashab (Apr 18, 2009)

like this maybe? or if you have another idea, I can work with you. 

you can pm me with what you want it to say. Mine has my name, then my email and phone number below it (as if someone would return it if found... ya never know!).

no longer doing this, sorry.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

That's very nice of you Tasha. Can you make me one?


----------



## tashab (Apr 18, 2009)

sure! if you wanna send your info (however much or little you like) through pm, I'll whip it up quickly.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

what a great idea and very generous to offer it out to people. Your custom one looks great. If you make a few and if both you and the other member dont mind please post them here so we can see other ideas as well.


----------



## tashab (Apr 18, 2009)

well they're pretty much exactly like the one above, just with different names. I did make a DX one, though. :O)


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

tashab said:


> well they're pretty much exactly like the one above, just with different names. I did make a DX one, though. :O)


Ahh ok I see. I thought you designed different looks for different people. Yours looks great especially with that skin. Very Pretty.


----------



## ~joanna~ (Feb 1, 2009)

I would love one if you are still doing them.


----------



## AF Reader (Aug 10, 2009)

Are you still making screen savers?  I would love one.  they look great.  are they hard to do?


----------



## fishcube (Sep 9, 2009)

I am also looking for custom SS.  One with fish swimming around and my name in script.  ??  lmk


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

I PM'd you a few weeks ago... are you still doing this? thanks


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I just checked her profile and other than a post trying to buy a Kindle cover last month, it doesn't look like she's been active here since July.

I can try to find a similar ornamental font to the one she used... what would you like it to say?


----------

